# Gangler's Burnie Lake Outpost In Northern Manitoba - A New Camp Record!



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey fellas,my young son and I traveled to Gangler's Burnie Lake outpost in far northern Manitoba July 22-29.

The entire premise of this trip was to show that trophy sized pike could indeed be caught in the heat of mid summer, and not just early spring when they're stacked in the bays.

Well, we did just that. Emphatically. My boy and I set a new 2 man camp record catching 40 trophies during our week. My boy also set a new camp record for the largest fish ever recorded at that camp, a fat 461/2 inch fish, AND he caught it on a topwater lure. I was quite proud.

Worth noting I consider 40 and up a trophy. The so called Manitoba Master Angler size for pike is 41. So it was forty fish between 40 and 461/2 inches. I was told it was a record, so who am I to argue? 

It's a pretty awesome story, definitely worth checking out!

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/su...ielakeoutpost/

If you'd rather just watch a video I pieced together this full length highlight reel of the entire trip:






Hope you enjoy, 

Cheers, Mike


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

This post has me looking to book in about 5 years. Are the prices including airfare from Winnipeg? Thank you for the awesome reports and video!


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

MDH said:


> This post has me looking to book in about 5 years. Are the prices including airfare from Winnipeg? Thank you for the awesome reports and video!


Glad you enjoyed! Yep, prices are inclusive from Winnipeg, includes all airfare and food, pretty much everything except beer and pop. You pay extra for that at the camp.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

On Point at usual Mr. Borger. Thanks once again for taking us on your adventure to Manitoba and allowing us to experience it in word! I appreciate it


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed! As I type this my son and I are in Winnipeg about to fly into Edmund Lake, an outpost operated by Elk Island Lodge on God's Lake.

Should be a good one I think!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Mike Borger said:


> Glad you enjoyed! As I type this my son and I are in Winnipeg about to fly into Edmund Lake, an outpost operated by Elk Island Lodge on God's Lake.
> 
> Should be a good one I think!


Sounds like a rough life...have you thought about adopting another son? I'm up to date on all my shots!

Awesome fish!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I am looking forward to hearing about your next trip you're about to embark on in Manitoba. Pretty cool thing your get to do Mike by taking your son on these adventures. I am sure that he will never forget this. Enjoy the trip and safe travels!


----------



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Mike, I really love your Canadian fishing trips and the videos you provide. I look all the time for a new trip that you've been on but haven't seen very many this summer. Hope everything is okay. You go on trips of a lifetime and I enjoy reading about each one of them. Have a great Thanksgiving and looking forward to your fishing trips in 2018. Have you ever fished Lake Gunisao in Manitoba? I guess its a trophy walleye fishery with nice Northern Pike too.


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Sir Walter said:


> Hi Mike, I really love your Canadian fishing trips and the videos you provide. I look all the time for a new trip that you've been on but haven't seen very many this summer. Hope everything is okay. You go on trips of a lifetime and I enjoy reading about each one of them. Have a great Thanksgiving and looking forward to your fishing trips in 2018. Have you ever fished Lake Gunisao in Manitoba? I guess its a trophy walleye fishery with nice Northern Pike too.


Thanks for the kind words and my sincere apologies fort the very late reply. I've been dealing with some fairly serious health issues for the last few months and I'm behind on a lot of things including my writing. I still have two stories from this last season not done yet. A trip to Edmund Lake in northern Manitoba in mid August, and a trip to North Caribou Lake in NW Ontario in mid September. I have never fished Gunisao, but am very familar with it. If it's larger walleye you're after it's very hard to beat. Assuming you're okay with a lodge and being on a timetable for meals, etc. If you're ever looking for advice and would like to chat direct, call me anytime, 905-630-8045 Cheers, Mike


----------



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Mike, looking forward to your trips to Edmund Lake and North Caribou Lake. I hope your health continues to get better and 2018 will be a great year for you. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Sir Walter said:


> Thanks Mike, looking forward to your trips to Edmund Lake and North Caribou Lake. I hope your health continues to get better and 2018 will be a great year for you. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family


 Thanks and all the best to you and yours as well, hope your holiday is a great one!


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Sir Walter said:


> Hi Mike, I really love your Canadian fishing trips and the videos you provide. I look all the time for a new trip that you've been on but haven't seen very many this summer. Hope everything is okay. You go on trips of a lifetime and I enjoy reading about each one of them. Have a great Thanksgiving and looking forward to your fishing trips in 2018. Have you ever fished Lake Gunisao in Manitoba? I guess its a trophy walleye fishery with nice Northern Pike too.


If your looking for info on this lake, I can put you in touch with a guy who was guided there for several years..


----------

